# Ok Amazon, WTF?



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Can someone explain something for me? I do a fair amount of shopping from Amazon and unless it is quite urgent, I only select "super saver shipping" and sit back and wait while Amazon takes their time to ship the purchase. I completely understand that they use the slowest and least cost method of shipping and that it will take a week or so to get to me after it is shipped.

What I don't understand is why Amazon takes days and days to actually pick, package and ship the purchase. I would think that they would want it out of their warehouse ASAP, not hanging out as an open order. Any thoughts?

Clearly it is a slow night if I am ruminating about Amazon shipping policies ….


----------



## datum (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends on the seller. For one of my packages, its been more than 20 days and I am still waiting.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I firmly believe that Amazon intentionally sits on your order for a few days when you choose free shipping, because they want you to pay extra for faster shipping.

It wasn't always this way. Ordering free shipping just meant you got standard UPS ground or USPS mail service. But there is no reason a company like Amazon can't ship your order with 24 hours, and I frequently see days go by before my order is shipped. I can only conclude they are trying to discourage people from taking them iup on free shipping.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Amazon doesn't actually have much. A LOT of their stuff is sold via third party sellers, which is what you're talking about datum. In that case, you're really dealing with someone completely unrelated to amazon, and amazon is just giving them the venue and handling the transactions.

Then there's stuff from amazon that's actually in their warehouse. The super saving shipper bit is "free", so chances are its sent parcel post or media mail, which is the post office's cheapest rates, though it takes far less time than priority mail. So it's not Amazon per se, but the postal offices, which put a premium on quicker service, (as does everyone else), it's just their "minimum" service is much slower (and drastically cheaper) than UPS or Fedex.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

A lot of my items (free shipping) from Amazon arrive few days earlier before the estimated delivery date.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I buy alot of stuff from amazon and I signed up for the amazon *prime* service last year. I like it because I mostly buy stuff that is shipped and sold by amazon and I always get free 2 day shipping. Worth it for me cause when I buy something I seem to always want it yesterday.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm using prime as well. Stuff arrives quick. I'm guessing (non-prime) free shipping stuff is queued.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

One thing to watch for is whether you are buying something from Amazon (it will say "ships from and sold by Amazon.com" near the price) or a 3rd party seller.

That being said, if you buy a lot of stuff from Amazon, the prime membership is totally worth it. I probably order something from them several times a month and the free 2day shipping is awesome (sometimes it gets to me overnight, which is even better). It's really nice to be able to purchase small items and not pay shipping.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

The way it was explained to me years ago by an Amazon rep is that super saver items are grouped together with other super saver items going to the same region, city, etc., and once that pallet is full they're shipped out through UPS in bulk. If you're lucky, the item you ordered might make it on a pallet that's just leaving the warehouse. Of course, if your order is one of the first items on a bulk pallet it'll take longer, which makes it appear that Amazon is just sitting on the order.

Third party items that are NOT fulfilled by Amazon are not eligible for super saver shipping because they don't originate from an Amazon warehouse. However, some third party sellers have their items stored in one of Amazon's warehouses and are eligible for super saver shipping, which is why you'll see, e.g., - sold by ACME Tool, fulfilled by Amazon.

Items that indicate "Ships from and sold by Amazon.com" are Amazon items that come directly from one of their warehouses. The idea that Amazon doesn't sell anything themselves or mostly sells items from third-party vendors is not true. Most of what they sell are their own so-to-speak.

I'm an occasional Marketplace seller on Amazon (only books) and if my volume warranted it, I would definitely participate in their fulfillment program - they take care of all your shipping and handling. I'm also an Amazon Prime member (3 years now), and for someone like myself who buy a lot from Amazon, it's the best deal they have going. It's a life saver during Christmas too…


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. My quibble isn't with the transit time, but the time it takes to prepare and ship the packages. Charlie, I have thought that they purposely delay shipment to move customers away from the free shipping. However, Pierce85's explanation makes perfect sense. Hey, if it keeps prices down for them and maintains the "free" shipping for me, I am all for it.

I guess I was just grumbling.

Greg


----------



## Stuey (Apr 21, 2010)

Pierce's explanation mirrors one I read a few years back, and it definitely makes sense.

Still, thinking that they sit on orders a bit to drive people towards their Amazon Prime paid subscriptions is not an unreasonable idea.


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

You really have to watch who your buying the item from, if its from Amazon's warehouse it only takes about a day for my stuff to get shipped out, if its from another seller then it can take up to a week before amazon will step in. Also, if your buying from another seller check their website, sometimes it beats the price listed on Amazon.

Oh and there are ways to get amazon prime free for a year, if you can get ahold of a .edu email address you can get one, i also think there is one for mothers and maybe one other? just google free amazon prime.


----------



## 6t5Goat (Feb 26, 2010)

Why don't you have the Free Amazon Mom Prime membership? Your picture show that you have some kids.. You get three free months of two day shipping.. Then for every $25 dollar order of kid stuff you order you get an additional month of free two day shipping.. I get an amazon order almost everyday.. Very rarely do I go to a store for anything other than fresh food.. diapers, toliet paper, everything..

Most stuff you can then "subscribe" to get delivered and get additional discounts.. (and you can cancel the subscription and still get the discount)

Google "Free Amazon Mom".. anybody can do it and get three free months.. but parents can get it extended by purchasing kid stuff..


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Pierce is right. They collect super-saver orders until they have a full load or so many days have passed. Once it's on the pallet Amazon considers it shipped. I think an order of mine sat for 14 days. Amazon said it was shipped 2 days after ordering but I got it 20 days later. Amazon doesn't seem to want to explain this as clearly as Pierce did above and that can be very upsetting. If you are ordering X-mas presents in September super-saver shipping is great. If you need something in a week it's a gamble. -Jack


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've never had a problem with the free Amazon shipping being slow - often
it has been much quicker than expected.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I was very satisfied with it. I learned the hard way not to *depend* on it being quick. -Jack


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses.

6t5Goat especially thanks for your post. I am interested, even though I traded my kids away for a couple Lie-Nielsen planes. The wife wasn't too pleased but she has come to accept the trade 

As I mentioned, I have no problem with the transit time, it is the processing time that I am annoyed with. Amazon, just ship the purchase and let UPS do what they do best.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Do what I do, Greg, trade OTHER people's kids for planes.

j/k


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

Prime…. you gotta do it.

Amazon has used Lightning Express on some packages, and they turn two day shipping into one day shipping every time. I don't know how they do it.

Prime also gives you lots of movie downloads for free.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not sure I buy the explanation given to Pierce, because the same delay occurs with U.S. Postal Service shipments. I just ordered a small camera accessory, and the status of my order was "waiting to be shipped" for three whole days. This was on an item sold by Amazon, not a third party seller. The tracking number confirms that my order was not received by the post office until three days after I placed the order.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

What do you expect?

You selected Free shipping, you will get slow service of shipping.

(5-8 business days)


----------



## bdjohns1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Back when I lived in the Chicago suburbs, pretty much any order that shipped out of Amazon's warehouses in Indiana or Kentucky would arrive next day with my Prime membership. Up here near Madison, it's back to 2-day on everything, but I still get my money's worth.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I feigned mothership until Amazon stopped honoring it. Prime's the way to go!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I usually plan ahead quite aways, so I always take the cheapest shipping. I haven't noticed them sitting on the order before even picking it.

I don't use them much anymore. I used to, but a local TV station exposed their pricing policies that charge regular users more than new customers or occasional users.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I have ordered from them before several years ago and shipping time was only 8 days.
Arlin


----------



## RZH (Nov 20, 2009)

I came from the logistic industry. In addition to points mentioned they use the saver service to dispatch the pick, pack and ship operation. They are able to even out the peaks and valleys in order volume which is useful in controlling labor cost and maximizing asset utilization.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Often to save on having to stock a gazillion things - Amazon will sometime have items direct shipped from the manufacturer, and other times they stock only small quantities - to avoid being stuck with overstocks of outdated merchandise - like 10,000 copies someones new book that ends up either being a dud - or only bought as the kindle version.
As others mentioned - there is a lot of third party stuff as well.


----------

